# NC50 Newbie!!



## KiSmEt (Feb 5, 2008)

*I'm new here, and am over whelmed by all of this informatioN!! I LOVE all of the information thats avaiable but i don't quite know where to start!! Especially with all this LINGO EOTD[whats that?? lol] e/s I figured that meant Eye Shadow, but it's kinda hard to keep up with all of the things going on!! I can't wait until I catch up!!! It's like playing double dutch, you have to wait watch, and look for the right moment to jump in!! I've always loved Make-Up and in particular MAC!! I used to alllllways steal my sisters MAC cosmetics lol!! Especially this wonderful GOLD metallic that she had[which i can't remember the name of]  !! I'm a NC50 according to the Lady at the MAC counter!!  I'm experimenting with LipGlass in different colors, and different pigments[ordered some from **www.theshespace.com** too] but I really don't know where to start....






 HELP!!! Someone take me under thier wing!!*


----------



## captodometer (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra.  You will probably find the Beauty of Color threads very helpful.

EOTD= eye of the day

But I will suggest that you lose the punctuation that is a different color and font from the rest of your text.  It's a little hard on the eyes for most people, especially old geezers like me Most of us post in a single color, although not necessarily black all the time.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## oracle1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 5, 2008)

*Thank you!!*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome. I'm an NC50 too. OMGizzle! There quite of talented girls who have dark skin s I like to observe them. You'll learn quick!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome….. I’m a WofC and wear NW45 in SFF.

Start with reading the threads in these 2 forums. They contain a wealth of information and will answer some of the questions you may have.
Asked & Answered - commonly asked makeup questions - Specktra.Net
Specktra.Net FAQ - Specktra.Net

Especially read this thread to understand the lingo:
http://specktra.net/f190/specktra-fa...21/index2.html
And if you have an acronym you know and don’t see, add it to the thread.

Also, learn the “search” and “Advanced Search” functions to look for information not contained in the “Specktra FAQ” and the “Asked and Answered” forums.

Fresh ideas, information and contributions to all the forums are welcomed from newbies…..

Glad you’re here!


----------



## priss (Feb 6, 2008)

a fellow nc50 girl here.  welcome.


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Welcome. I'm an NC50 too. OMGizzle! There quite of talented girls who have dark skin s I like to observe them. You'll learn quick!_

 
i agree.... im always amazed to see the same look on different skin tones, its like pretty x TEN DIFFERENT TIMES.


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 6, 2008)

*^^Thanks everyone!! And thanks so much for the links!!!!!! I found them a little after I ASKED about a newbie thread/etc, it's very informative!!! I love it here!*


----------



## anickia (Feb 6, 2008)

welcome!!!!!


----------

